
Why This CEO Trained His Employees to Do His Job - aytekin
https://www.fastcompany.com/40468078/why-this-ceo-trained-his-employees-to-do-his-job
======
sparrowtales
Good one. So nothing wrong gonna happen if he doesn't come back, right? :P

